# Some people have nerve!!



## Blue Duck

Today I was cutting some hay and a car going down the road stopped. The guy opened his trunk got out some clippers and a trash bag. He walked out in my wheat field on the other side of the road and started filling the bag. I pulled up to his car and just sat there. He ignored me while he finished filling the bag then he walked back to his car and threw the bag in the trunk, waved and drove off.


----------



## swmnhay

Had a guy in alfalfa field with pails filling them with pocket gopher dirt..


----------



## jpritchett

Weird people act like that. You should have taken down his plate number and turned it in to your county attorney.


----------



## mlappin

Yah, I've caught people in the fall cutting stalks outa our corn fields for decorations. Asked em why the hell didn't they go and buy em, said it cost to much at the store. Granted a person would have to cut a lot of stalks to seriously affect yields, but they could at least ask first.


----------



## Dolphin

Last week I saw an ATV track running through our field. Turns out is was a neighbor's grand kids and they caught hell for it. While he was telling me what happened he said "Oh, and you might find some golf balls in your field, they were trying out a new club"







I guess they hit a bunch of them in there.


----------



## mlappin

Dolphin said:


> Last week I saw an ATV track running through our field. Turns out is was a neighbor's grand kids and they caught hell for it. While he was telling me what happened he said "Oh, and you might find some golf balls in your field, they were trying out a new club"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they hit a bunch of them in there.


I have the golf ball crap as well. Sometimes the discbine cuts em exactly in half, if I see em, I'll pick the half's up and return to the jerk who hit em there.


----------



## Blue Duck

I have a field right next to town that I have found 2/3 of a 5 gallon bucket of golf balls, trash, ashes from a grill, a baseball, and a couple pipe bombs(duds).

I told the guy hitting the golf balls out in the field that some morning he would come out of his house and find all the balls I have picked up glued all over his brand new truck if he didn't stop. I haven't found a ball since.

I found out a baseball can cause a lot of damage when ran through a cotton stripper:mad:


----------



## jpritchett

A couple years ago i was mowing a field of alfalfa. I was going along pretty good speed. And i came up on a mother duck sitting on a nest. We dont have any irrigated alfalfa nor was there a pond or water within 5 miles from where i was cutting. I thought it was pretty funny. You never know what your going to come up on when your cutting. She wouldnt fly off so i just cut around her nest with the mower and told dad not to run the rake threw the spot.


----------



## FCF

A few years ago I was mowing a hay field and this family comes out of our woods carrying a basket. I stopped and asked them if they were looking for something. They said " No, it's just so nice back here we came for a picnic." They were over a half-mile from their house and walked thru fields and streams to get there.


----------



## mlappin

Drives me nuts it does, if it's not their land, and they didn't ask then it's trespassing plain and simple.

I just love it when I run people off the property in the spring and their excuse is "we were just mushroom hunting". Fine and dandy, but I've only ever had one person stop and share what they found. Never crosses the minds on the rest of em that maybe me and the wife would actually like a chance to pick the mushrooms off the land that _we_ are paying for.


----------



## swmnhay

A guy here was caught stealing rocks,2-4' boulders.Than sells them for landscaping.He went in a privately owned,native prarie thats never been plowed and is registered with the state.Just goes in there with skid loader with forks and grubs them out with out asking no one.

Well,sheriff gets called and he just has to put then back.He doesn't get anything out of it.Legaly you can't even pick a flower from these areas let alone grub around with skidloader.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Every year, I plant about a 30' wide by 500 yard long strip of sunflowers next to a main highway. I have had at least 50 people tell me how much it brightens their day when they pass by them on the way to work. BUT, I love to see the idiots that pull off the highway and run in the strip and try to break off some flowers and because the huge stalks are soo tough, they can't get em. It use to upset me but now I find it very funny and entertaining. All of the farm help has a real kick out of watching these fools.


----------



## NCSteveH

First year I purchased my farm in Maine in 96 I was out in one of my fields sighting in rifles for bear season when I spotted a State Game Warden truck slow up as he drove by but thought nothing of it until I heard an engine right behind us. I turned around just as he exited his truck and the first words out of his mouth were can I see your tags and written permission slip. I said nope, get your supervisor. He asked for what, told him I needed to fill out a trespassing complaint and crop damage report. Things did not go as I thought they would after that, turned out that dad saw him drive across the field and was heading our way when he figured out what was going on. He returned to the barn office and made a call to a MSP Capt. that he worked with on a drug task force, who then called the Capt. of the Special Services Division of the Wardens Service. Who then toned his truck and asked for his location. To say that someone got a chewing out when he arrived on scene is an understatement, and I got an apology, paid to repair the ruts, replant the area he drove through plus got paid for the lost crop. Turned out that the warden was still on his probationary period and was trying to earn a reputation. Well he earned one alright.


----------



## Hestia

Oh my goodness. The original post made me gasp with indignation. I think it was nice of you not to lose your temper.

In my state, if your property isn't posted, people aren't considered trespassers if they wander on. It's weird. (You win a prize if you correctly guess my state.)

Anyway, I don't mind people coming here as long as they are thoughtful and respectful. Those seem rare qualities nowadays.


----------



## Mike120

I guess I've been lucky or my fields aren't very interesting. The only problems I've had were with hippies that harvest the wild blackberries and dewberries that grow in the fence lines. A bit of Remedy took care of that. I found the perfect sign to post but my wife and daughter won't let me put them up.....


----------



## mlappin

Not sure about if it has to be posted in our state, but common sense says they know it's not theirs as they didn't pay for it and they certainly aren't paying the property tax on it, period.

Not sure how it went, but a family friend in the next county had one made that said "Trespassers will be shot and promptly fed to the hogs".


----------



## macguy44

I think almost every farmer has had some idiot doing something stupid on their field. My problem has been people dropping off cats(kittens) on the field or near the house thinking I need some more cats. The truth is, I don't. I therefor do what I always do, that is shoot the cats. I would much rather put a load of buckshot up their ass.


----------



## ZekeTheDog

Thanks for all those great posts. I got a golf ball driver next to me, and they fit real well into a horse's hoof and can hobble them when the ground is hard. Well, they're my wife's horse's (I just work here) and let's just say she's not the best diplomat and leave it at that. It has been cut down a lot since she threatened to send them all back to him air express, and she's not a good shot. Since he has a lot of glass back there, she couldn't be responsible for any damage...or something to that effect... LOL

We've had people shoot deer 100 feet from our house, not 1 deer, but 2 (illegal to do here). He was arrested. They dump dead dear in our woods (front yard) that were hit up the road, folks just cut though the pastures for a short cut, with animals running around in there spooked at a stranger. People when asked if we can help them when they come onto the property, get to yelling at us because our dog's barking at them. A hunter that came to the front door with a loaded gun with the safety OFF(!), older fella too, and didn't have enough sense to at least open the bolt! He didn't even see a problem with it until I drew my pistol after I asked him nicely to open it the first time.

Back when there were farms all around, never had these issues. Been since they were all developed and these people with 1 acre think your acres are theirs to use. One moron even said "what are you needing with all those acres anyway!"


----------

